# sentra or civic??



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

i own a 96 sentra with a few mods. and today i was reading in newspaper classifieds that someone is selling a 96 civic hatch for 3999. im like whoa. thats a good deal. now im in a bind. should i sell my car and get this hatch? there is just so much support for civics and stuff is alot cheaper. i dunno. any suggestions.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

it completely depends on you... a civic D versus a sentra GA is a pretty even match in terms of power but the sentra changes more dramatically for the mods...

the hatch is definitely a sexy and pretty decent car, good handling, good looks and a good afermarket... but it's not a sentra... it makes more of its power higher up while your sentra has more midrange... stock to stock they end up about even in a drag...

ultimately, it's your choice what you want... both are good cars.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea, i love how they look but sentra are more unique. hmmmm. i think judges respect that.


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

imo i wouldnt do it because a honda hatch looks like an egg or a jellybean (but i might be thinking about the 94hatch) plus every where u look there is another civic. and the market is all wide open for civics thats why its cheap but it wont make up for the quality because u always get what u pay for in the long run. i mean why fall in with all those other people when u can be something differnt. keep the sentra and dont go to the dark side (j/k) but thats just my two pennies and a pile


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

yea thanks, keep em comin


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

yup... and it always pisses off a civic guy when you beat him at a race, because he thinks you've got a POS... while every time i lose, i can say... "y'know, he could have anything under there! i mean,... it's a CIVIC!" 

but seriously, sentras look good with some TLC and choice kit.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

true, but, umm, my friends civic hatch cx can beat me some how. i dont get it?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *true, but, umm, my friends civic hatch cx can beat me some how. i dont get it? *



i'm not a master on hondas, but i dont think there is a cx......u mean dx or ex?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96sentra said:


> *true, but, umm, my friends civic hatch cx can beat me some how. i dont get it? *


driver


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i'm not a master on hondas, but i dont think there is a cx......u mean dx or ex? *



i think they are talking about the cxr civic from the real early 90s


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

there is a civic cx


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *i'm not a master on hondas, but i dont think there is a cx......u mean dx or ex? *



i think they are talking about the cxr civic from the real early 90s


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey man, i'm not gonna tell ya to get the civic, but i'm not gonna tell ya not to get it either. I know before I got my nissan i wanted a civic really bad, but after finding my 200sx with low miles (42k) and saving about 2 g's over the price of a civic with the same amount of miles, I've come to really appreciate my nissan. Sure there isn't a huge market out there with aftermarket goodies for it YET, but the look on a civic drivers face when you pass them is worth it. Just think about it all the way through. How many miles does this hatch have on it anyways? I'm still cool with ya if ya get it, but just remember we hungary nissan guys are gonna hunt ya down sooner or later .


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Do you want to be like everyone else (Honda) or be unique (Nissan)?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

if you really want to be unique, you would build your own car from scartch!

but anyways... why trade what you got for something that could end up being the same or worse than what you have. if you have any problems with the sentra that are incurable go for it, but finnacilay it makes no sesne to trade to get the same type of car. not all movement is improvement. or something like that.


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

the civic has a bad reputation among many poeple. i mean the aftermarket for the civic is nice. everythins is available and cheap. but many of them are riced up, ugly. huge ass spoilers. dragon decals on the sides and list goes on. i have many stories i could tell yea about those civic owners that happened to me. but i dont got the time. they are all stupid and once they spot your cars, they start to tailgate ya and pass you very fast thinking they won a race somewhow. i was minding my business once and some dingnut passed me foolishly and almost rear ended another slow moving car. idiots. id stay with the nissan. we have less ricers and more better drivers.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

It's always good to read a little before making a decision so I'll help you out, although just the basics about the car and engine:
http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/2172

SOHC w/106 HP is great for fuel economy in a 5sp although that is 9 HP and 5 lb/ft torque less than your engine. I'd personally stick with your reliable DOHC 115 Hp GA. My friend has a '93 Civic CX hatch and my brother has a 2002 Civic LX coupe and neither car, IMO, has a sport feel(limited seat of the pants movement) except revving high just to change gears. Granted, my friend swapped a d16z6 into the CX and it certainly has a different feel compared to the 102 Hp of before but with only 106 lb/ft of torque, a gain of 3 lb/ft, were as your Sentra is putting down more than that with 10 less Hp, Honda tuning doesn't really appeal to me. I like the cars for what they are though.

If you're looking for something different or a project car get a B13 SE-R or trade your GXE on a B14 SE-R if possible. At least this way you'll have a car with much more potential and it will cost you about the same as getting the Civic anyway, if not less.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

get what you want. plan out your goals and write down what you need, do some calculations and figure out whats going on. you can make a honda fast. then style comes into play, etc.....

in the end it only matters that your happy with your car.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

thank you everyone for your input, im lovin it. now, i know for sure 96-98 civic hatch's are either cx or dx. my friend with the hatch is a very good racer but im not far behind him. plus, it;s almost impossible to race until i get my clutch put it, mines shot. p.s. i dont even know if i could sell my sentra around here. ill pobably stick with it.


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

hey keep the sentra cus i used to have a civic hb 95 w/ a b-18 and now ave a 98 200sx se w/ jdm primera sr-20de and i feel as if i were to still have my hatch my 200 would spank the shit out of my civic but thats my opinion. nissans have more toruqe and with a couple of mods you will run better that any honda. but enjoy the drive.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If I were to build a Honda, I'd do a CRX.The weight advantage is awesome and it will take almost any Honda 4 with a Hasport mount kit.However, I would consider keeping the Sentra because you already have it and know what you have .The Civic is a mixed bag since it is a used car and you have no way of knowing how it has been treated.Either one would require an engine swap to be really fast.


----------



## RedB14SER (Nov 19, 2002)

i say sell your gxe and get a 91-93 sentra se-r for the same price or even cheaper than the civic hatch. but thats if you want to go fast. if you want to have a car that looks good get a 200SX SE or if you can SE-R.


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i say don't follow everyone else, make your own path. and plus honda guys would never expect a front wheel drive nissan to beat them, but when you do the expression on their faces are priceless


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

hey b14sxtreme, you live in boise? i live in middleton(20 mins from boise or so).


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I once borrowed an older cx hatchback from a guy at work to run some errands while my alternator was dead. anyway, i did about 2 hours driving total and i noticed myself being frequently cut off by what seemed like hundreds of copies of the same car, as well as people revving engines at lights. you would assume that maybe the guy i borrowed it from had some kind of reputation, but that isn't him at all.... he gets mad when people roll through stop signs. plus when i moved here i went to the only 'performance' store in town.... 'vtec' decals this and 'generic racing logo' that, and an abundance of screw-on spoilers, and multicolored honda logos, and the like. after noting all this crap i decided that i would not likely ever buy a civic, at least not in this town.

my $.02


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

spelch said:


> *I once borrowed an older cx hatchback from a guy at work to run some errands while my alternator was dead. anyway, i did about 2 hours driving total and i noticed myself being frequently cut off by what seemed like hundreds of copies of the same car, as well as people revving engines at lights. you would assume that maybe the guy i borrowed it from had some kind of reputation, but that isn't him at all.... he gets mad when people roll through stop signs. plus when i moved here i went to the only 'performance' store in town.... 'vtec' decals this and 'generic racing logo' that, and an abundance of screw-on spoilers, and multicolored honda logos, and the like. after noting all this crap i decided that i would not likely ever buy a civic, at least not in this town.
> 
> my $.02 *


where do u live?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think you'll have more fun with the sentra. The look on there faces when a 4 door sentra beat them. The only reason ill get a civic is for a winter beater, i dont want my sentra riding on the snow.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

keep the sentra,we need drivers...
Soon,we will take over the world! lol,i mean hondas...


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

Definitely keep the Sentra! Even though my Sentra has no modifactions, I still love my car. I just wish that some idiot didn't decide to put a dent in my door and then leave without leaving any information. Probably didn't even have insurance. Just imagine my ire to come out and find a huge dent in my rear passenger-side door. GRRR!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

That really sux, i hate when ppl dont watch when they open there door and hit your car. They leave like small dents. Makes me mad.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

96sentra said:


> *i own a 96 sentra with a few mods. and today i was reading in newspaper classifieds that someone is selling a 96 civic hatch for 3999. im like whoa. thats a good deal. now im in a bind. should i sell my car and get this hatch? there is just so much support for civics and stuff is alot cheaper. i dunno. any suggestions. *


You can "dog" Hon'duhs' all day long, and I'd still say they're
good cars. Much better "fit and finish" than a Nissan. Nissan's
*are* cheaper, (both in original cost and parts, [Honda
rapes you in part costs]), but, IMO, unless it's an Infiniti, don't
compare. Here're my cars:









A '95 *Civic* Delsol Si
And a '98 200SX SE:








They both have appoximately the same mileage, (about 40K),
but I'd opt for the Honda any day. I'm not "dogging" Nissan
either, here; I like it, just trying to show some *perspective* .
I was going to get a HB as my second car/beater, but the
Nissan was a good deal/reliable car, even with the crappy
interior and other shortfalls. Plus, I hope to put an SR20DET
in it one day, which might make it a contender for garage
space  .
*BTW:* I'd get a 92-95 HB myself; 96+ looks like ass, IMO.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Here is a joke for ya:

"What is the difference between a dog and a Honda?

Not everyone has a dog!"

Dare to be unique!!! By the way, that is my joke and no one can have it... j/k - send it around!


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Trust me, the DelSol looks good, but doesn't have much horsepower and relies too much on weight reduction...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *Here is a joke for ya:
> 
> "What is the difference between a dog and a Honda?
> 
> ...


There's a reason for this...!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *Trust me, the DelSol looks good, but doesn't have much horsepower and relies too much on weight reduction... *


True...but it's got 10 more HP than my SE and is roughly
1000 lbs. lighter. Don't "discount" weight reduction so
flippantly, man, especially around 1000 lbs. I'm sure my
Nissan will blow my Honda away with an SR20DET, (even with
the supercharger/lighter weight). Just so much "sexier"  .
Seriously, which car would you "pour" your money into?
And I'm adding to the Nissan, too; just not as ferevently.
Sorry for that "flippantly" word, BTW: it sounds so damn 
gay, but it works, with a thousand pound difference, at least  .


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I beat Hondas left and right with my somewhat stock SR20DE, you don't need a turbo to beat most of them.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *I beat Hondas left and right with my somewhat stock SR20DE, you don't need a turbo to beat most of them. *


I have a GA16DE and I woop them...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> *True...but it's got 10 more HP than my SE and is roughly
> 1000 lbs. lighter. *


I didn't realize it was that big a difference...


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

well, somehow i beat my friends hatch back. YES!!!!!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *I didn't realize it was that big a difference... *


I just went by the labels in the door jambs...the weight difference
is close to 1000lbs. My Honda would kick my Nissan's ass,
(D16Z6 to GA16DE), just from the "ass-o-meter"/driving both.
I like driving the Nissan more, though, since the paranoia
level is uncomforting with the Honda, especially if I have to
park and leave it somewhere, (I have dreams about it sitting
on blocks  ). I'm sure the 200SX would kick it's ass with a
plain SR20DE, though. Plus the Nissan's got the "plain Jane"
sleeper look  . I love them both, but the Honda *is* a
"sexier" car. Women love it; when I go to meet women with 
the Nissan, they usually say: "let's take my car"  ! Ah, well...,
maybe I'll meet a "Nissan girl" one day  .


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

^^^as if they lived anywhere outside japan... 

hey, with everyone ragging on the Honda, I'd like to say... I like the del Sol, too... and if anyone calls me "ghey", I will whoop their ass...

with whipped cream and a cherry on top.

Seriously, a B16'd or B18'd del _Slow_ is NOTHING to laugh at...


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

or an H22 del sol.... mmmmm..... faassstt.....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

B16/B20 frankenstein?.... mmmmm.... better....  

SR20DET B12.... mmm.... faster.....  :banana:


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

The Civic has a better shifter than the Sentra.

The B14 shifter sucks balls.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

mrfox said:


> *The Civic has a better shifter than the Sentra.
> 
> The B14 shifter sucks balls. *


Yeah...I've had 3 "CRX's", (including the Sol), and Honda 
manuals are really nice. Nissan's nice, too, though, (at least
the one I drive). I drove my Dad's '89 280Z and that bitch
was rough; powerful, but with shitty shifting, (maybe it was
cable?). Does it make a difference? The only thing I don't
like about my Nissan manual transmission is the tacky rubber
"school bus" shifter boot! God! Not that it "sticks out" or
anything: (the whole interior sucks), but don't these companies
have enough money to ask people: "WHAT'CHA'THINK!?",
before they start production? 5th gear grinds a little, on
occasion, but that's because of the floor mats/me not
*mashing* the clutch. What'd Rodney King say?
I forget ....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

sadly... even though I like my Sentra... I'd have to agree... I've never had a manual Sentra that I've felt entirely comfortable with, but everytime I get in a Honda, it's perfect the first time... 

But once you learn to drive around the problem, the Sentra is a pretty fun car to fuck around with...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> *I love them both, but the Honda is a
> "sexier" car. Women love it; when I go to meet women with
> the Nissan, they usually say: "let's take my car"  ! Ah, well...,
> maybe I'll meet a "Nissan girl" one day  . *


Don't get me wrong, I love the Del Sol. (I can't get enough of those little 2 seater sports cars) One day I hope to own a Del Sol or an MR2; I would swap one of these for my Sentra any day. It is just that I get sick and tired of all of those Honda people that diss my little 'ghey' Sentra. I will show them the true power of the Sentra and make their jaws drop when all they can look at is my tail lights. (Sorry to get so emotional about it...)


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *Don't get me wrong, I love the Del Sol. (I can't get enough of those little 2 seater sports cars) One day I hope to own a Del Sol or an MR2; I would swap one of these for my Sentra any day. It is just that I get sick and tired of all of those Honda people that diss my little 'ghey' Sentra. I will show them the true power of the Sentra and make their jaws drop when all they can look at is my tail lights. (Sorry to get so emotional about it...) *


HAHA! Everyone on the "Honda boards" call the Sol a gay/"chick's" car! How ironic.
Women *do* love it, but there's a reason why I called
my 200SX "my jeep" when I first posted my pics: it's reliable,
fun to drive, "lo-pro", got a sunroof, too!  I just get
sick of "Honda-bashing". Or "Mustang-bashing", for that matter.
If the car's a good car, why bother to compare? I'd like a G-35
myself, over a 250Z. Or a Ferrari; what's the "basement bargin"
in that area? My point: there'll always be something better,
so don't frickin' "sweat it"! And my Nissan *will* be
faster than my SC Sol, with the SR20DET. But an enjoyable
"drive" is all I'm thinking of; not racing/who wins or loses.
IMO, the *LESS* you care about your car, (don't confuse
this with *care for* ), the more enjoyable it will be.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

I pretty much agree with Sushix, since obtaining my 2nd speeding ticket and almost a 3rd... i've come to realize its more about the drive and the comfort than the speed. Speed is nice to show off, but eventually your gonna get your ass handed to you, and if you dont, you will eventually get pulled over so either way , your not gonna win. It's like fighting, unless your bigger that everyone else (engine wise) theres always gonna be someone who will hand your ass to you. What i don't get is these v-8's revving at the import boys and when they win, by a car length they think there car/truck is the stuff. But overall its about looks and comfort to me. Speed is nice, but it tends to get me in trouble. As long as you like what you drive, and you enjoy driving it, thats what matters.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

'98200SXse said:


> *I pretty much agree with Sushix, since obtaining my 2nd speeding ticket and almost a 3rd... i've come to realize its more about the drive and the comfort than the speed. Speed is nice to show off, but eventually your gonna get your ass handed to you, and if you dont, you will eventually get pulled over so either way , your not gonna win. It's like fighting, unless your bigger that everyone else (engine wise) theres always gonna be someone who will hand your ass to you. What i don't get is these v-8's revving at the import boys and when they win, by a car length they think there car/truck is the stuff. But overall its about looks and comfort to me. Speed is nice, but it tends to get me in trouble. As long as you like what you drive, and you enjoy driving it, thats what matters. *


I'll agree to most of that...and add that cops will watch honda's more than anything else usually cause of the stereotyped image for young boys in their honda


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

IMO, I'd get either keep the Sentra, or buy the Hatch and keep the Sentra, and use the Hatch as a race/proj. car. The Sentra will get less looks from cops, and it will be more of a shocker at the track than a Civic.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

The cops around here have become the wiser... they know that anyone could have beefed up their engine, so they keep a close eye on everyone. *sigh* I guess it is better that way anyway. ...less accidents. It is just too bad other kids don't think that about cars... All they do is belittle my own when they don't even know...


----------

